# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Նար-Դոս - Սպանված Աղավնի (գեղարվեստական կինոնկար)

## Hay_XY

Երկար ժամանակ սպասում էի՝ կգա օրը, կվերածնվի մեր հայկական կինեմատոգրաֆիան: Եվ սպասումներս զուր չէին: Շատերն արդեն գիտեն, որ նկարահանվել է Նար-Դոսի «Սպանված Աղավնի» գեղարվեստական կինոնկարը:
Սա, իմ կարծիքով, սկիզբն է կրկին մեր կինոն զարգացնելու:

Ես սպասում եմ՝ երբ է դուրս գալու DVD-ն: Գնելու եմ օրիգինալը. թող զարգանա մեր կինոն՝ բոլորիս գեղագիտական հաճույք պարգևելով:

Մի խոսքով, դիտեք և քննարկենք միասին:

----------

Chilly (19.06.2009), Manya (19.06.2009), Sunny Stream (19.06.2009), Ապե Ջան (17.09.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

Դատելով կտորներից, Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը նկարել է իր հերթական երկարամետրաժ կլիպը: Կասկածում եմ, որ ֆիլմն այնքան արժեքավոր կլինի, որ կարելի կլինի անվանել այն` հայկական կինեմատոգրաֆի վերածնունդ..

----------

comet (26.10.2009), Freeman (31.07.2010), ministr (19.06.2009), Rhayader (02.05.2010), Sunny Stream (19.06.2009), Ապե Ջան (17.09.2009), Հայկօ (19.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Եթե խաղում է Նազենին, ապա վստահ չեմ, որ սա լուրջ քայլ է մեր կինոմատոգրաֆիայում:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010), Արծիվ (22.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Հազիվ էլ հերթական զոհի մասին կինո նկարենք.. էն էլ ով Քեշիշյանը: Կլիպ նկարողը եկել դառելա հայկական կինոմատոգրաֆում ասիչ... խնդալուա: Նազենիի դեմքից արդեն հոգնել ենք, ուրիշ մարդ չկա չեմ հասկանում?

----------


## Լեո

Բայց մի բան էլ: Եկեք էս անգամ մի քիչ սպասենք, ֆիլմը դիտենք, նոր սկսենք քննադատել  :Wink: 

Կարծում եմ էն ժամանակը լիքը նյութ կլինի  :Jpit:

----------

Askalaf (25.10.2009), Hay_XY (19.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Լեո ջան մեր գլխի գալիքը գիտենք նույնիսկ առանց նայելու  :Smile:  Համարյա ոնց որ ընտրություններից առաջ  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Elmo

Չեմ դիտելու: Մենակ նրա համար, որ սերիալ ա:
Թող 30 րոպե լինի, բայց որակով 30 րոպե լինի: Սերիալից ոչ մի լավ սպասելիքներ չունեմ: Որովհետև որակյալ սերիալի բյուջե չունենք:
Հայկական կինոյի ամենավերջին նորմալ գործը որ նայել եմ, դա «մի վախեցիր» ֆիլմն էր:

----------


## Լեո

Սերիա՞լ ա  :Shok:  

 :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հիշում եմ, որ առաջին անգամ կարդացի «Սպանված աղավնին» ընդամենը 12 տարեկան էի ու հիացած տատիկիս հարցնում էի, բա ինչի՞ սովետական կինոների մեջ չկա: Տատիկն էլ ասում էր,- ուղղակի չհասցրեցին նկարել: Ափսոս իհարկե, որ էն ժամանակ չեն նկարել, բայց ես դեռ հույս ունեմ, որ կգա ժամանակ ու նույն մակարդակով ֆիլմեր կնկարվեն  :Smile: 

Հաղորդումը նայել եմ, նկարահանումների առաջին օրվանից սպասում եմ. հենց էն ժամանակ էլ մտածում էի հանկարծ ինչ-որ բան չփոխեն սցենարի մեջ, դերասաներին էլ համեստ ընտրեն ինչպես նկարագրվածա գրքում: Հայուհիների համեստություն փաստորեն կարտահայտի Նազենին  :Sad:  դե ոչինչ...  բայց կարծիք դեռ հայտնել չեմ ուզում ֆիլմի մակարդակի մասին, որովհետև դեռ ոչ մեկը չի տեսել: Ես էլ չեմ նայել, սպասում եմ, որ կինոթատրոնում ցուցադրվի ու նայեմ  :Smile: 

Իսկ ինչ սերիալինա վերաբերում. «Գարնան 17 ակնընթարթը»-ն էլա սերիալ, բայց ամենահետաքրքիր ու նայվող սերիալներից մեկնա : Չեմ կարծում, նման կարգի սերիալ լինի, եթե սերիալա իհարկե, բայց ընդհանուր սերիալներին վատ վերաբերվել չեմ կարող:

----------

Chilly (19.06.2009), Hay_XY (19.06.2009), Փոքրիկ (19.06.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> Դատելով կտորներից, Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը նկարել է իր հերթական երկարամետրաժ կլիպը: Կասկածում եմ, որ ֆիլմն այնքան արժեքավոր կլինի, որ կարելի կլինի անվանել այն` հայկական կինեմատոգրաֆի վերածնունդ..


Չէ, խոսքը արժեքավորը չի: Թող ֆիլմն ինքնին հանդիսանա վերածննդի սկիզբ, առաջին քայլ, թող ինքն էլ կատարյալ չլինի:




> Հազիվ էլ հերթական զոհի մասին կինո նկարենք.. էն էլ ով Քեշիշյանը: Կլիպ նկարողը եկել դառելա հայկական կինոմատոգրաֆում ասիչ... խնդալուա: Նազենիի դեմքից արդեն հոգնել ենք, ուրիշ մարդ չկա չեմ հասկանում?


Լավ է, որ քննադատում ենք: Միայն այդպես կզարգանան  :Wink: 

Ես էլ Հրաչ Քեշիշյանին երբեք չեմ գովաբանել, բայց, չգիտեմ ինչու, ինձ թվում է, որ այս մի ֆիլմը նրա առաջին համեմատաբար լավ գործն է լինելու:

----------


## Elmo

*Hay_XY* քո լավատեսությանը մնում է նախանձել ու քո մտահոգվածությանը արժանի գովեստի խոսքեր ասել:
Թող, որ հիասթափված չլինես: Բայց ռեալ գնահատելով վիճակը՝ դա քիչ հավանական եմ համարում:

----------

Rhayader (02.05.2010)

----------


## Hay_XY

> Եթե խաղում է Նազենին, ապա վստահ չեմ, որ սա լուրջ քայլ է մեր կինոմատոգրաֆիայում:


Նորից եմ կրկնում, քննադատությունները դրական արդյունք են տալու: Իսկ նույն տրամաբանությամբ հոլիվուդյան աստղերի մեջ էլ կան դերասաններ, որ «չեն կարողանում էլի, հո զոռով չի», օրինակ Էրիկ Ռոբերթսը, Ժան-Քլոդ Վան Դամը (չեմ հավանում, լավ դերասան չի), Քերրի Ռասսելը և այլն, շատ կան: Բայց նրանք պետք են, հակառակ դեպքում լավն էլ չի երեվա:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Hay_XY

> Լեո ջան մեր գլխի գալիքը գիտենք նույնիսկ առանց նայելու  Համարյա ոնց որ ընտրություններից առաջ


Հարգելիս, եկեք չքաղաքականացնենք: Սա արվեստ է, ոչ թե քաղաքականություն: Գուցե և քաղաքականությունն է պատճառը, որ Հրաչ Քեշիշյանն է ֆիլմը նկարահանել և ոչ՝ Պողոս Մարտիրոսյանը: Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ՝ ֆիլմը նկարահանվել է: Եվ եթե հաջողվի կստեղծվի մրցակցություն: Ես համոզված եմ: Եվ դրան եմ սպասում: Հակառակ դեպքում ինքս եմ սկսելու բոյկոտել էդ արվեստագետներին:

----------


## Hay_XY

> Չեմ դիտելու: Մենակ նրա համար, որ սերիալ ա:
> Թող 30 րոպե լինի, բայց որակով 30 րոպե լինի: Սերիալից ոչ մի լավ սպասելիքներ չունեմ: Որովհետև որակյալ սերիալի բյուջե չունենք:
> Հայկական կինոյի ամենավերջին նորմալ գործը որ նայել եմ, դա «մի վախեցիր» ֆիլմն էր:


Սերիալ չի: Գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ է:

----------

Լուսաբեր (19.06.2009)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ես էլ Հրաչ Քեշիշյանին երբեք չեմ գովաբանել, բայց, չգիտեմ ինչու, ինձ թվում է, որ այս մի ֆիլմը նրա առաջին համեմատաբար լավ գործն է լինելու:


Իսկ ինձ, ցավոք, թվում ա որ էդ ֆիլմից հետո Նար-Դոսն իր դագաղում  դառնալու ա վինտիլյատոր Նարոն:

Որպեսզի Նար-Դոս էկրանավորես, նախ պետք  ա ճաշակ ունենաս: Քեշիշի "ճաշակի" ապացուցներին բազմիցս ենք ականատես եղել:

----------

murmushka (19.06.2009), Նարե (19.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Սերիալ չի: Գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ է:


Անոնսը նայելուց պրոլոգը հետևյալն էր:

Շուտով Հ1-ի եթերը կլքեն լատինաամերիկյան պրիմիտիվ սերիալները և փոխարենը կցուցադրվի Նար Դոսի «Սպանված աղավնին» վեպի հիման վրա նկարահանված բազմասերիանոց հեռուստանովելը:

Չգիտեմ ինչ որ բան ե՞ն փոխել:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Hay_XY

> *Hay_XY* քո լավատեսությանը մնում է նախանձել ու քո մտահոգվածությանը արժանի գովեստի խոսքեր ասել:
> Թող, որ հիասթափված չլինես: Բայց ռեալ գնահատելով վիճակը՝ դա քիչ հավանական եմ համարում:


Հասկանում եմ, Վազգեն ջան: Բայց անձամբ գտնում եմ, որ մենք կարող ենք, դա մեզ հասու է՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ եղել ենք, առաջ ունեցել ենք, միայն թե պետք է վերածնվի: Մի օր լինելու է: եթե ոչ այս ֆիլմով (իհարկե հույսս այն է, որ այս ֆիլմը «կվերածնի»), ապա՝ մի ուրիշով: Ես չեմ ասում մենք Հոլիվուդի հետ մրցակցության մեջ ենք մտնելու: Ես պարզապես որակ եմ ուզում, ֆիլմ, որը մենք առաջ ունեինք, ֆիլմ, որը մեզ գեղագիտական հաճույք կպարգևի, և վերջապես՝ ֆիլմ, որը կայծ կհանդիսանա գեղարվեստական ֆիլմի մրցակցության և զարգացման կրակի բռնկման:

----------

Լուսաբեր (19.06.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> Անոնսը նայելուց պրոլոգը հետևյալն էր:
> 
> Շուտով Հ1-ի եթերը կլքեն լատինաամերիկյան պրիմիտիվ սերիալները և փոխարենը կցուցադրվի Նար Դոսի «Սպանված աղավնին» վեպի հիման վրա նկարահանված բազմասերիանոց հեռուստանովելը:
> 
> Չգիտեմ ինչ որ բան ե՞ն փոխել:


Բայց դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ դա բազմասերիանոց է:
Որովհետև, եթե դա այդպես է, ես նույնպես չեմ գովերքում: Ուրեմն կշարունակեմ սպասել առաջին, վերածնված, որակով գեղարվեստական ֆիլմին:

Դու ինձ հիասթափեցնում ես  :Smile:  :

----------


## Elmo

> Հասկանում եմ, Վազգեն ջան: Բայց անձամբ գտնում եմ, որ *մենք կարող ենք*, դա մեզ հասու է՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ եղել ենք, առաջ ունեցել ենք, միայն թե պետք է վերածնվի:


Իհարկե կարող ենք: Ցանկություն ա պետք:




> Բայց դու համոզվա՞ծ ես, որ դա բազմասերիանոց է:


Համարյա: Համենայն դեպս ինչ ինֆորացիա ստացել եմ, միայն բազմասերիանոցի մասին էր խոսվում:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Հա Վազգեն ջան, ես ել եմ լսել, որ սերիալա ասում, բայց քիչ հավանականա, ինքը տենց երկար բարակի կարիք չունեցող ստեղծագործությունա, թեկուզ մեզ ինչ կա, էնքան կձգմգենք, որ հավեսներս էլ կկորի կարդալ էլ  :Angry2: 

Բայց դե եկեք նայենք նոր նման ձևով քննարկենք, որովհետև հիմանականում վատ բաներ ենք խոսում, էլի մեր բնավորությունից ելնելով  :Jpit:

----------


## Elmo

Ես գովաբանությունից ու քնադատությունից հեռու կմնամ, մինչև ֆիլմը էկրանին չհայտնվի:

----------

Hay_XY (19.06.2009), Լեո (19.06.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

Դե ես հիմնվում եմ «Հատուկ թողարկման» վրա, որտեղ ասվում է, որ սերիալ չի, գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ է:

----------


## Hay_XY

> Իսկ ինձ, ցավոք, թվում ա որ էդ ֆիլմից հետո Նար-Դոսն իր դագաղում  դառնալու ա վինտիլյատոր Նարոն:
> 
> Որպեսզի Նար-Դոս էկրանավորես, նախ պետք  ա ճաշակ ունենաս: Քեշիշի "ճաշակի" ապացուցներին բազմիցս ենք ականատես եղել:


Չե, բայց, տես, Քեշիշյանն այս անգամ կրակ չի նկարել, ոչ էլ ձուկ կամ նուռ:  :LOL:

----------


## Hay_XY

Վերջին անգամ մի քանի տարի առաջ Խանջյանի կինոտանը դիտել եմ հայ ռեժիսորների գեղարվեստական ֆիլմերի պրեմիերաները: Ներկայացված էին մի շարք հայկական գեղարվեստական ֆիլմեր, բայց հատկապես ինձ մոտ տպավորություն թողեցին «Ուրախ ավտոբուս» և «Լաբիրինթոս» ֆիլմերը: Սրանցից, իհարկե, առաջինը («Ուրախ ավտոբուս») շատ լավ տպավորություն թողեց, իսկ երկրորդը՝ անհամեմատելի վատ. ես իմաստը չհասկացա. այդ ֆիլմը մարմնավորում էր ոչ թե «լաբիրինթոս», այլ՝ «տափակություն» հասկացությունը: Չգիտեմ, համենայն դեպս երկուսից ոչ մեկն էլ վերածննդի սկիզբ չհանդիսացան:

----------


## Հայկօ

Մինչև ֆիլմը պատրաստ չլինի, համեստորեն կլռեմ  :Smile: : Բայց դե ակնկալիքներ ընդհա՛նրապես չունեմ, ոչ թե կասկածում եմ կամ չեմ հավատում: Հիմա, չնայած, Հրաչ Քեշիշյանի պայծառ տաղանդի մասին չեմ խոսի, այլ կանդրադառնամ ընտրված գրական ստեղծագործությանը: Շատ, ահավոր, անտանելի թույլ ստեղծագործություն ա էդ «Սպանված աղավնին», սենտիմենտալ, լղոզված, անիրական, հավատ չներշնչող գործ: Ուղղակի տենց մի քանի բաներ կան, որ, չգիտես ինչու, ահավոր շատ են գովում ու վեր հանում. «Նամուսը», «Պեպոն», «Հին աստվածները» և այլն: Չնայած՝ լատինաամերիկյան սերիալների սցենարներից քիչ բանով ա տարբերվում, որպես կինոյի հենք կարող ա ծառայել:

----------

Elmo (19.06.2009), Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Manya

> Երկար ժամանակ սպասում էի՝ կգա օրը, կվերածնվի մեր հայկական կինեմատոգրաֆիան: Եվ սպասումներս զուր չէին: Շատերն արդեն գիտեն, որ նկարահանվել է Նար-Դոսի «Սպանված Աղավնի» գեղարվեստական կինոնկարը:
> Սա, իմ կարծիքով, սկիզբն է կրկին մեր կինոն զարգացնելու:
> 
> Ես սպասում եմ՝ երբ է դուրս գալու DVD-ն: Գնելու եմ օրիգինալը. թող զարգանա մեր կինոն՝ բոլորիս գեղագիտական հաճույք պարգևելով:
> 
> Մի խոսքով, դիտեք և քննարկենք միասին;


Քեզանից շատ շնորհակալ եմ:Ես դեռ չեմ դիտել ֆիլմը բայց մեծ հաճույքով կդիտեմ:Ու չեմ ուզում քննադատել մեր դերասաներին:Մարդիք փորձում են իրենց աշխատանքով ինչ որ մի բանի հասնեն ու մեզ հաճույք պարքևեն իրենց դերասանական խաղով:Եթե ամեն հայ վերջ տա քննադատության ու սկսի մեկը մյուսին օգնել,ամեն ինչ էլ շատ լավ կլինի: :Hands Up:  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

Hay_XY (19.06.2009)

----------


## Manya

> Վերջին անգամ մի քանի տարի առաջ Խանջյանի կինոտանը դիտել եմ հայ ռեժիսորների գեղարվեստական ֆիլմերի պրեմիերաները: Ներկայացված էին մի շարք հայկական գեղարվեստական ֆիլմեր, բայց հատկապես ինձ մոտ տպավորություն թողեցին «Ուրախ ավտոբուս» և «Լաբիրինթոս» ֆիլմերը: Սրանցից, իհարկե, առաջինը («Ուրախ ավտոբուս») շատ լավ տպավորություն թողեց, իսկ երկրորդը՝ անհամեմատելի վատ. ես իմաստը չհասկացա. այդ ֆիլմը մարմնավորում էր ոչ թե «լաբիրինթոս», այլ՝ «տափակություն» հասկացությունը: Չգիտեմ, համենայն դեպս երկուսից ոչ մեկն էլ վերածննդի սկիզբ չհանդիսացան:


Այո ես էլ եմ սիրում «Ուրախ ավտոբուս»-ը:Ու ամեն անգամ դիտում եմ:Ու ամեն անգամ դիտելուց  մեջս խառնվում են իրար թախիծն ու ուրախությունը:

----------

Hay_XY (19.06.2009)

----------


## Hay_XY

> ...Եթե ամեն հայ վերջ տա քննադատության ու սկսի մեկը մյուսին օգնել,ամեն ինչ էլ շատ լավ կլինի:


Քննադատությունը դրական ելքի է տանում, բայց ինձ հատկապես մի բան չի դուր գալիս հայկական քննադատության մեջ՝ երբ մի արկղ խնձորի մեջ մի տանձ ենք տեսնում, ասում ենք՝ «մի արկղ տանձ է դա»:

----------

Chilly (19.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Հարգելիս, եկեք չքաղաքականացնենք: Սա արվեստ է, ոչ թե քաղաքականություն: Գուցե և քաղաքականությունն է պատճառը, որ Հրաչ Քեշիշյանն է ֆիլմը նկարահանել և ոչ՝ Պողոս Մարտիրոսյանը: Բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ՝ ֆիլմը նկարահանվել է: Եվ եթե հաջողվի կստեղծվի մրցակցություն: Ես համոզված եմ: Եվ դրան եմ սպասում: Հակառակ դեպքում ինքս եմ սկսելու բոյկոտել էդ արվեստագետներին:


Չեմ քաղաքականացնում, ուղղակի զուգահեռներ տարա այն իմաստով, որ ելնելով նրանից, ինչ որ եղելա մինչև այսօր, կարելի է բավական մոտ գուշակել, թե ինչ սպասել:
Սառայի դերում պետք էր հայուհու կերպար դնել ոչ թե մոնղոլի: Թուսյանի կերպարի տակ էլ հաստատ ավելի ճիշտ դերասան կգտնվեր քան թե Խորեն Լևոնյանը: Խոսքը արտաքին տվյալների մասին է, ոչ թե դերասանական վարպետության: Կարճ ասած կաստինգի համար տրամվի տակ ընգած 3, ռեժիսորին էլ հետը հաշված:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010), murmushka (19.06.2009), Nareco (19.06.2009)

----------


## Mariam1556

Ավելի լավ է նախքան դիտելը քիչ հետևություններ անենք,նամանավանդ եթե դրանք բացասական են: Համացձայն եմ Hay_XY-ի հետ : 




> Քննադատությունը դրական ելքի է տանում, բայց ինձ հատկապես մի բան չի դուր գալիս հայկական քննադատության մեջ՝ *երբ մի արկղ խնձորի մեջ մի տանձ ենք տեսնում, ասում ենք՝ «մի արկղ տանձ է դա»:*



Պետք չէ տարվել Նազենիով և անտեսել մյուս դերասսաներին (  ՀՀ վաստակավոր արտիստներ Տիգրան ՆերսիսյանըԿարեն Ջանիբեկյանը և այլոք...)

----------


## ministr

Կարեն Ջանիբեկյանն ում դերումա? Բաղյանի?

----------


## ivy

Թեկուզ մենակ Կարեն Ջանիբեկյանի համար արժի նայել ֆիլմը: Ես որ նայելու եմ... 
Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ: Առանց ֆիլմը տեսնելու` այն բուռն քննարկելը էնքան տարօրինակ է... ու երևի զուտ մեր ազգին բնորոշ:

----------

Apsara (30.06.2009), Enigmatic (17.09.2009), Kita (07.09.2009), Manya (29.06.2009), Դեկադա (29.06.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Շուտով Հ1-ի եթերը կլքեն լատինաամերիկյան պրիմիտիվ սերիալները և փոխարենը կցուցադրվի Նար Դոսի «Սպանված աղավնին» վեպի հիման վրա նկարահանված բազմասերիանոց հեռուստանովելը:


"Սպանված աղավնին" սերիալ  չի:
Էն որ Քեշիշյանն է նկարել` իր մշտական կազմով, վանում է, էն որ Ջանիբեկյանի նման բարդ ճաշակ ունեցող դերասանն ու մյուսները բարձր են գնահատում աշխատանքը, հույս է տալիս, որ կարող ենք իսկապես գեղեցիկ պատրաստված գեղարվեստական ֆիլմ դիտել: Ես անձամբ շատ եմ սպասում պրեմիերային, որովհետև գիտեմ, որ իսկապես սովորականից շատ աելի մեծ ջանքեր են թափվել ֆիլմի վրա /եթե համեմատենք "Մի վախեցիրի" ու "Ոչինչ չի մնա"-ի հետ/... նկարահանումներ կատարվել են մի քանի վայրում` Երևան, Գյումրի, Թբիլիսի... ժամանակին հատուկ կոստյումներ, ռեկվիզիտներ, մթնոլորտ է ստեղծվել... ասում են` Հայկոյի գրած սաունդտրեկն էլ մինչև հիմա ստեղծածներից ամենահաջողվածն է: Դատելով կադրերից` հա, էլի Քեշիշյանը չի կարողանում կամերան հանգիստ թողնել, անտեղի լողում է աջ ու ձախ, լույսը մի քիչ արհեստական է... բայց կադրերը գեղեցիկ են, մշակված: Խորիկի կերպարը մի քիչ դուրս չի գալիս... ես կարդացի, երբ արդեն նկարահանումների մասին գիտեի, ու էդ դերում շատ լավ պատկերացնում էի Արմանին` Համազգային թատրոնի դերասան /"Մի վախեցիր"-ում սփյուռքահայ զինվորը/, իսկ Խորիկը կարող էր խաղալ հերոսուհու ամուսնու դերը: Կսազեր:

Ինչևէ, սպասենք ու տեսնենք  :Wink:  Ամեն դեպքում վստահ եմ, որ աշխատանքը չի հավակնում հայ կինոյի վերածնունդը լինել, բայց կարող է էդ գործում մի կամ մի քանի քար ավելացնել  :Smile:

----------

Hay_XY (20.06.2009), ivy (19.06.2009), Լուսաբեր (19.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մեկ էլ մի բան ասեմ: Առանց ֆիլմը տեսնելու` այն բուռն քննարկելը էնքան տարօրինակ է... ու երևի զուտ մեր ազգին բնորոշ:


Չգիտեմ, *ivy* ջան, աչքը տեսածից ա վախենում: Ինձ համար «հրաչքեշիշյան» ու «անտաղանդ շովուբիզնես» արտահայտությունները արդեն հոմանիշներ են: Տառապանքս փորձ ունի, ասում էր Իսահակյանը  :Jpit: :

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010), ministr (29.06.2009), Sunlight (07.09.2009)

----------


## ivy

Կուզենայի, որ Քաոսը նկարահանեին: Կարող եմ գուշակել, թե Միքայելի ու Շուշանի դերերում ովքեր կլինեին:  :Jpit:  Մեկ ա ուզում եմ:  :Yes:

----------

Hay_XY (20.06.2009), Sona_Yar (20.06.2009), Երկնային (23.09.2009), Սերխիո (18.09.2009)

----------


## Թիթիզ

Իրականում մինչ  այժմ  իմ սպասելիքներն ել  չեն  արդարացել, ես  ոչ  նկատել  եմ դերասանկան  հմտություններ  ոչ ել լավ ռեժիսուրա. Բայց  հիմա  կխուսափեմ   եզրակացություններ  անելուց,Վստահ  կկիսեմ իմ կարծիքը  Ֆիլմի դիտումից  հետո

----------

Hay_XY (06.07.2009)

----------


## Freddie

Մի նորմալ ռեժիսյոր չկար :Bad:  Անպայման էտ կլիպմեյկերին պիտի տային: Դե ամենը պարզ է: Մնում է պաչզել, թե ֆիլմը ինչքան վատն է լինելու: Պետք է նայել, որ անորակության մակարդակը պարզել: :Wink:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010), Tanamasi (07.09.2009)

----------


## stone

Շատ ցավալի է որ ունեք նման վատատես հայացքներ մեր կինոյի վերաբերյալ: Եթե մենք ինքներս մեզ չենք սիրում մեզ ապա ինչու ենք դա պահանջում ուրիշներից… Ինչ վերաբերվումա ֆիլմին ես ինքս ել չեմ հավանում ռեժիսորին բայց պետք է համաձայնվեմ որ իր ֆիլմերը ինձ հակառակն են համուզում: Շատ հիանալի դերասաններ անհամբեր սպասում եմ պրեմիարաին: Իսկ Նազենիին իզուր եք վարքաբեկում հիշեք իր խաղացաց դերը «Ոչինչ չի մնա» ֆիլմում: Ըստ ինձ վատ դերասանուհին նման խաղ ցհեր կարա ցույց տար: Եկեք սիրենք ինքներս մեզ…

----------


## Freddie

> Շատ ցավալի է որ ունեք նման վատատես հայացքներ մեր կինոյի վերաբերյալ: Եթե մենք ինքներս մեզ չենք սիրում մեզ ապա ինչու ենք դա պահանջում ուրիշներից… Եկեք սիրենք ինքներս մեզ…


Պետք է սիրելու բան լինենք, որ սիրենք։ Անորակությունը սիրել չի լինի։ :Bad:  Լավ ֆիլմեր թող նկարեն մենք էլ կսիրենք :Tongue:

----------

Freeman (31.07.2010)

----------


## Tanamasi

> Պետք է սիրելու բան լինենք, որ սիրենք։ Անորակությունը սիրել չի լինի։ Լավ ֆիլմեր թող նկարեն մենք էլ կսիրենք


Պետք է անորակությունը չսիրել ու չընդունել, որ կամաց-կամաց ճաշակ ու որակ զարգանա։ Թե չէ տեսնում են, որ սենց էլ են նայում ու սիրում, и так сойдет-ի օրն ա ընկնում, էլ չեն փորձում զարգանալ։

----------

Freddie (13.08.2009), Loki (15.08.2009)

----------


## stone

Ցանկություն ունեմ կիսվելու իմ տպավորություններով: Ներկա եմ եղել «Սպանված Աղավնի» ֆիլմի պրեմիերային… Ուզում եմ առաջին հերթին ասեմ «Ապրեն իրանք»: Համուզվեցի որ հայկական կինոն չի մահացել ու չի մահանա: Բայց ունեմ մի նկատողություն, շատ էր ձգաց, կարելի էր որոշ մասեր կրճատել, չնայաց գիրքը չկարդացողների համար, որը ըստ ինձ մեծամասնություն էր կազմում, միգուցե շատ կարևոր երկարացումեր էին: 3 ժամը  աննկատ անցավ ու ամբողջ ընթացքում լարվածության մեջ պահեց: Այնքան մեծ ոգևորություն էի ապրում, որ տեղս չէի գտնում ավարտից հետո… Հա, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ֆիլմի ավարտին ապա ասեմ, որ շատ անսպասելի ու անավարտ  ավարտ… Լավ եթե մի քիչ էլ շարունակեմ, ապա ամբողջ ֆիլմը կպատմեմ: Դե բոլորին բարի դիտում, հույսով եմ կկիսվեք տպավորություններով:
     P.S.   Մոռացա նշել, որ մայրիկիս հետ եմ դիտել և նա համամիտ է իմ տպավորություններում…  Այնպես որ երկու սերնդի կարծիք…

----------

Արիացի (07.09.2009)

----------


## Loki

Պատահական էսօր իմացա, որ ֆիլմը աևդեն գնում է.. Տարօրինակ բան, բայց նման «աստղային» կազմով նկարահանված ֆիլմի համար ահավոր քիչ PR է արվել...  :Think:  Քիչ ա ֆիլմը արդեն գնում է, մի հատ էլ արդեն հասցրել է մեկ պոզիտիվ «ռեցենզիա» ստնանալ... հմ-հմ... Էս թոփիքում տեղադրված տեսանյութերը նայելուց հետո ահագին հակասական տպավորություններ ու ակնկալիքներ ունեցա... Արժե գնալ-նայել, տեսնենք՝ ինչինչոց ա׃ Խոստանում եմ կիսվել տպավորություններով...




> 3 ժամը աննկատ անցավ...


OMG 3 ժամի են ձգե՞լ.....  :Shok:

----------


## Մանե

Ես էլ կայի պրեմիերային: Գաղափարը,դերասանական խաղը ու նկարահանումը բավական հաջող էին,բայց շատ էին երկարացրել.հնարավոր էր էդ ամենը տեղավորել 2 ժամվա մեջ ու ավելի գրավիչ կլիներ ֆիլմը,չնայած էսպես էլ վատ չէր,անգամ շատ լավ էր :Smile:  Ես որ շատ հավանեցի,ապրեն մերոնք :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (07.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (07.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Երեկ նայեցի ֆիլմը; Ինձ դուր եկավ: Շատ լավ էին նկարել: Հին ոճը պահել էին ու ընդհանրապես, ոնց որ նույնիսկ գնացել Թիֆլիսում էին նկարել: Շատ սիրուն բան ա ստացվել: Ստեղ երկար լինելուց էին դժգոհում, բայց ասեմ, որ իմ համար լրիվ աննկատ անցավ ամբողջ ֆիլմը: Նույնիսկ վերջանալուց հետո ժամին նայելով չէի ջոկել, որ 3 ժամ անցել ա, գիտեի, թե 2 ժամ ա  :Jpit:  Մի խոսքով, բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս նայել:

Հույս ունեմ սրանից հետո մերոնք կսկսեն իսկապես որակյալ ֆիլմեր նկարել: Մեր գրականության հանճարեղ գոհարները արժե բեմադրել: Հենց մենակ Նար-Դոսի բոլոր պատմվածքները բեմադրության արժանի գործեր են: Ընդհանրապես հայ կինեմատոգրաֆիան իմ կարծիքով շատ լավ հեռանկարներ ունի: Մեր դերասանների որակը բարձր մակարդակի վրա է: Ապագայում սպասում եմ ավելի լավ գործեր: Իսկ ամենաշատը կուզեի պատմական ֆիլմերի էկրանավորումը տեսնել, որը դեռևս ֆինանսական տեսակետից անհնար է, բայց մոտ ապագայում հույս ունեմ, որ դա էլ կլինի:  :Smile:

----------

Աշխեն (23.09.2009), Լուսաբեր (07.09.2009)

----------


## stone

> Հույս ունեմ սրանից հետո մերոնք կսկսեն իսկապես որակյալ ֆիլմեր նկարել: Մեր գրականության հանճարեղ գոհարները արժե բեմադրել: Հենց մենակ Նար-Դոսի բոլոր պատմվածքները բեմադրության արժանի գործեր են: Ընդհանրապես հայ կինեմատոգրաֆիան իմ կարծիքով շատ լավ հեռանկարներ ունի: Մեր դերասանների որակը բարձր մակարդակի վրա է: Ապագայում սպասում եմ ավելի լավ գործեր: Իսկ ամենաշատը կուզեի պատմական ֆիլմերի էկրանավորումը տեսնել, որը դեռևս ֆինանսական տեսակետից անհնար է, բայց մոտ ապագայում հույս ունեմ, որ դա էլ կլինի:


Լիովին համամիտ եմ… Ես ցանկացած գիրք կարդալիս միշտ պատկերացնում եմ ինչ տիպի ֆիլմ կարելի է նկարահանել: «Սպանված Աղավնի»-ն կարդալիս միշտ մտածում էի ինչու ֆիլմ չէին նկարահանւմ: Կան շատ այդպիսի պատմվածքներ՝ թեկուզ հենց Նար-Դոսի մոտ, որոնք իսկապես էկրանավորման կարիք ունեն: Դե ուրեմն հաջողություն մաղթենք մեր ռեժիսորներին և դերասաններին…

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լսել եմ որ արդեն դուրսա եկել Սպանվաղ Աղավնիի DVD տարբերակը, ունեցողներ կան, կամ կարող էլ լինկ տալ?

----------


## Alexandra8

Ես դիտել եմ "Սպանված Աղավնին", մի քանի բան կուզենայի ասել,ֆիլմը ընդհանուր առմամբ  հավանել եմ, ֆիլմի համն ու հոտը երաժշտությունն էր, ուղղակի հիացած եմ ցնցող էր: Համաձայն եմ երկար էր, չարժեր այդքան ձգել, ես տեղյակ եմ, որ հեռուստատեսությամբ սերիաներով են ցուցադրելու, բայց էկրաններին կարելի էր 2 ժամում տեղավորովել: Բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս կարդալ գիրոը հետօ գնալ դիտելու: ՄԻ քանի բան չեմ հավանել, նախ գրքում ավարտը այդպիսին չի ու ավելի լավն է, երկրորդը ֆիլմում չէր նկարվել մի շատ կարևոր բան, գիրք չկարդացողները երևի այդպես էլ չհասկացան ինչու "Սպանված Աղավնի", շատ առանցքային պահ էր, իսկ ռեժիսորը դա չէր նկարահանել և մյուսը Գարեգինը երիտասարդ տղա էր և ընդհանրապես նման չէր Տիգրան Ներսիսյանի ստեղծած կերպարին: Հիացած եմ Լևոնյանի,  Ջանիբեկյանի  և Միքայելի խաղով:
P.S. Ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի ով է խաղում ՄԻքայելի դերում

----------

Apsara (23.09.2009)

----------


## stone

> P.S. Ինչ-որ մեկը գիտի ով է խաղում ՄԻքայելի դերում


 Այդ դերասանն է՝ Արթուր Կարապետյանը: 
Համաձայն եմ հիանալի խաղ ցույց տվեցին: Բայց խորհուրդ չեմ տա նախորոք կարդալ ստեղծագործությունը…

----------


## Apsara

Մի քանի օր առաջ ես էլ դիտեցի ֆիլմը, միակ անհաջող ընտրված դերասանը Նազենին էր, շատ «պառավ» էր այդ դերի համար, չէր սազում: Մնացած դերասանական կազմը հիանալի էր, շատ լավ խաղացին, ֆիլմում ժամանակի լեզվի յուրահատուկ կոլորիտը շատ լավ փոխանցվում է հանդիսատեսին: Երկար լինելը թերություն է, կեսից սկսում ես ձանձրանալ ու շուրջդ նայել, երաժ շտությունը հիանալի էր ընտրված: Վերջնաբանը ինձ էլ դուր չեկավ, վաղուց եմ կարդացել՝ դպրոցական հասակում, բայց հիշում եմ, որ հաստատ այդպես չէր վերջանում:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Ես էլ տեսա վերջապես այդ ֆիլմը, իսկ ինձ միայն վերջին 30-րոպեն դուր եկավ :Xeloq:  ինչպես նաև երաժշտությունը  :Hands Up: /ավելի շատ տպավորված էի վերջում կինոն նայողների արցունքներից քան թե ֆիլմից/ թե չէ սկզբից էնքան էլ չհետաքրքրեց: Իսկ գրքի և համեմատությունների մասին հետո, շատ շուտ եմ կարդացել, ու հիմա նորից կարդալ է պետք :Think:  գնամ կարդամ գամ :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերջին գրառումները տեղափոխվել են Փնտրում եմ ֆիլմ թեմա:*

----------


## AMzone

չեմ նայել, չեմել պատրաստվում,   զզվում եմ մեր ես հայկական սերիալներից, .

----------


## Yeghoyan

> չեմ նայել, չեմել պատրաստվում,   զզվում եմ մեր ես հայկական սերիալներից, .


Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել թե սա սերիալ է :Think:  
Սա սերիալ չէ, հայկական /համարյա 3 ժամ տևողությամբ/ բավականին հաջողված ֆիլմ է:
Գիրքը կարդա, հետաքրքիր է :Wink:

----------


## Vahamb

Երեկ DVD-ն բերեցի տուն ու երեկոյան հանգիստ նստեցի ու նայեցի: Շատ ուժեղ տպավորվեցի: նույն իսկ մինջև էս օր ֆիլմից դրվագներ են գալիս աջքիս առաջ: Շատ լավն էր ինչ ասեմ, եթե չհաշվեմ մի քանի թերություն որոնց պատճառով էի միայն վերադառնում իրականություն, ֆիլմը ես համարում եմ հաջողված: Այնքան էի տարվել կարծես ես ել էի այդ թվերից: Նկարահանումները որակյալ, մոնտաժը գերազանց, երաժշտության մասին անգամ խոսքեր չունեմ որ ասեմ: Մի խոսքով 5+  :Hands Up:

----------


## Չամիչ

Երեկ ցուցադրեցին ֆիլմի վերջին սերիան, ճիշտն ասած, ամբողջ վերջին սերիայի ընթացքում արցունքներս չեմ կարողացել զսպել: Երբեք չէի մտածի, որ Նոր սերնդի հայ ռեժիսյորի նկարահանած ֆիլմիը կարող է այդ չափ ազդեցիկ լինել: Խորենի Լեւոնյանի խաղը ցնցող էր, բոլորն էլ լավ էին խաղում: Հայկոյի գրած երաժշտությունը ինչպես միշտ անզուգական էր: Ֆիլմի  էպիզոդներում հնչում էր նաեւ Ռոմանոս Մելիքյանի «Վարդը» երգը:
Իհարկե Նազենին շատ լավ դերասանուհի է, բայց այնուամենայնիվ, հուսով եմ, որ հաջորդ ֆիլմերում գխավոր դերակատարման համար կգտնվեն նաեւ ա՛յլ տաղանդաշատ դերասանուհիներ:

----------

Աշխեն (25.10.2009)

----------


## Sunny Stream

Հենց նոր վերջացրեցի օնլայն դիտել. ուզում եմ փորձել անմիջապես փոխանցել տպավորություններս: Իհարկե բավականին վատ որակով էի դիտում, փոքր էկրանով, բայց ամեն դեպքում կարող եմ ասել` ես տեսել եմ "Սպանված աղավնին":
Քեշիշյանի կինո-արտադրության շրջանակներում, իհարկե, քայլ առաջ է` մեծածավալ նկարահանումներ, զգեստներ, տարբեր քաղաքներ, հսկայական աշխատանք...
բայց ակնկալիքներս ողջ ֆիլմից` ընդհանուր առմամբ, չարդարացան: 
Երևի մաս-մաս վերլուծեմ, որովհետև հաջողվածն ու ձախողվածը, որակյալն ու անորակը միասին էի` նույն տեսարաններում...
*Խորենը* շատ լավն է, տեղ-տեղ իսկապես պապին է հիշեցնում /մինչև հիմա չէի համաձայնում մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր նմանեցնում էին Խորեն Աբրահամյանին, որովհետև սովորաբար դա ասում էին` ուղղակի Խորիկին մի բան ասելու համար, բայց էստեղ կային ինտոնացիաներ, շեշտեր, որ հատուկ-Խորիկական էին, անմիջապես հիշեցնում էին Խորեն Աբրահամյանին/, բայց ես չեմ ասում, թե սա վատ է: Մի քանի փոքրի տեսարաններում կարծրատիպային շարժումներ, միմիկաներ էր անում, որոնք իր օգտին չէին ու հաստատ դրանց կարիքը ինքը չի էլ զգում:
*Նազենին* - շատ կարծրատիպային է խաղում, բայց վերջին տեսարանները իսկապես հաջողված են: Կարծրատիպայինով ուզում եմ ասել` եթե սառը կին է խաղում, պիտի թևերը կտրուկ շարժի, մարմինը ցնցի, ռունգերն ուռացնի... չէ է, Սառան էնքան յուրօրինակ կերպար ա ընդհանրապես և հատկապես հայ գրականությունում, որ իրան պետք էր երկար-երկար կառուցել, մանրակրկիտ ուսումնասիրել ու իրար վրա դարսել էդ բարդ բնավորության մանր աղյուսները: Նազենին կարող էր շատ ավելի լավ աշխատել դերի վրա, կարծում եմ ծուլացել է ու քանի որ մշտական դերասանական աշխատանքի /թատրոն/ մեջ չի, "ֆորմա"-ից դուրս է մի տեսակ... բալիկին սպանելու տեսարանում կարծում եմ շատ համոզիչ էր ու հուզիչ, բայց ռեժիսորն ու օպերատորը ամեն կերպ խանգարում են դերասանուհուն` փոխանցել էդ ողբերգությունն ու ներվը...  դրա մասին հետո:
*Տիգրան Ներսիսյանն ու Արթուր Կարապետյանը* հիմնականում շատ լավն են /ի դեպ, հենց նոր դիտելիս հասկացա, որ հատուկ Արթուր Կարապետյանին հաշվի առնելով կարելի է Հրանտ Դինքի մասին սցենար գրել` համ շատ նման է, համ շատ լավ դերասան է, համ էլ ֆիլմը կարող է շա~տ ակտուալ լինել/: *Կարեն Ջանիբեկյանը* /տեղ-տեղ Տիգրանն ու Նելլին էլ/ մեկ-մեկ թատրոնանում էր, բայց վստահ եմ, որ դա բացառապես ռեժիսորի ու օպերատորի /նաև ձայնի/ մեղքն է, որովհետև պետք է շատ ջանք թափել, որ Կարենի պես մեծ դերասանը հանկարծ քո ֆիլմում ոչ համոզիչ թվա: 

Սցենարային փոփոխություններ... արդեն լավ չեմ հիշում գիրքը, բայց էնտեղ կարծեմ նախապատմությունը ի հայտ է գալիս էն պահից, երբ Ռուբենը Միքայելին է տալիս իր պատմվածքը. ֆիլմում կարծում եմ շատ ուշացրին, առաջին մասի վերջրին էլ կարելի էր գոնե հատու ֆլեշբեքեր ներմուծել, թե չէ ֆիլմի մեծ մասն անցնում է, մինչև գործը հասնում է Սպանված աղավնուն. կարելի էր մի քանի փոքրիկ դրվագ խցկել սկզբում` հանգույցը թողնելով խճճված ու անհասկանալի: Վերջում Ռուբենին սպանելը... կարծում եմ լրիվ ֆիլմի տրամաբանության մեջ է ու տեղին: Ու լավ կատարած:

Ռեժիսորը... թե օպերատորը? Քեշիշյանը թե Ապրեսովը?.. կարծում եմ իրարից առանձին հնարավորի չի քննարկել իրենց դերը ֆիլմում: Իրենց աշխատանքը լրիվ փոխկապակցված է ու կարծում եմ իրենք հավասարապես մեղավոր են բոլոր մասնագիտական թերությունների մեջ: Ես առանձնացնում եմ Քեշիշյան-պրոդյուսերին, որովհետև պրոդյուսինգը լավ է արված, ինքը շատ մեծ փորձ ունի ու էսօր լավագույններից է Հայաստանում: Բայց խոսենք ֆիլմից... լույս-ձայն-համադրություն. այսինքն *Ապրեսով/օպերատոր/-Հայկո/կոմպոզիտոր/-Քեշիշյան/ռեժիսոր/*. Ինչքան նկարահնումները մեծածավալ են ու լուրջ, էնքան էս մարդկանց աշխատանքը պիտի շատ ու ավելի մանրակրկիտ լինի... ինձ շատ դուր եկավ "Վարդը" երգի օգտագործումը` որպես երգ, որպես երաժշտություն, որպես խաղալիքի նվագ: Սիրուն էր ու շատ ճիշտ ֆիլմում: Բայց ինչ վերաբերում է ֆիլմի հիմնական սաունդտրեկին... գուցե մաս-մաս նայելուց էդպես չի զգացվում, բայց որ էսպես ամբողջությամբ նայեցի, հոգնեցնում է, անւնդհատ նույն մեղեդին, փոքր-ինչ փոփոխություններով, բայց շատ-շատ է կրկնվում: ՈՒ, կարծում եմ ՇԱՏ անտեղի էր էս մեղեդին շատ տեսարաններում. Սառայի` բալիկին սպանելու տեսարանը, Սառայի` Միքայելին կրակելու ու Գարեգինի ու Ռուբենի հանդիպման դրվագները շատ ու շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր օպերատորական աշխատանք ու երաաժշտություն են պահանջում! Սրանք հիմնական կուլմինացիոն հատվածներն են, բայց ոչ երատության, ոչ վիդեոյի մեջ ներվ չկա, ուզում ես իսկապես հուզվել, մտնել էդ ողբերգության մեջ, իսկ կամերան հանգի~ստ լող ա տալիս, երաժշտությունը դանդա~ղ ծոր ա տալիս... Մեդեայից պոկված տեսարան է` մայրը զավակին է սպանում, էնքան շատ կադրեր պիտի լինեին իրար հետևից, էնքան սարսափ պիտի լիներ էդտեղ, կարելի էր Ջանիբեկյանին էլ ցույց տալ` դռան ետևում անորոշ տագնապի մեջ, իսկ ռեժիսորը որոշել էր հանդիսատեսի խղճին ազդել Աստվածամուր ու Մանուկ Հիսուսի պատկերով, որը կաշխատեր, շատ հետաքրքիր կդիտվեր, եթե լիներ ճիշտ մոնտաժված, ու պատկերն էլ` կարծում եմ, Սառային ավելի մոտ դրված: 
Հա կամերայի լող տալը... Ոչինչ չի մնայի մեջ մի տեսակ դեռ նորմալ էր, որովհետև գիտես պիեսը, փորձում ես որոշ թատերականն պայմանականություններ հաշվի առնել, բայց էստեղ ախր էսպիսի սիրուն գրականություն է էկրանավորվում, սա պիտի ԻՍԿԱԿԱՆ կինո լիներ` անտեսելով տեխնիկակայի բացակայությունը: Ապրեսովի օպերատրությունը մնում է Հ1-ի շրջանակներում` հեռուստատեսային, ոնց որ ուղիղ եթերների ժամանակ են պատահական ընտրում կամերաներից ստացված պատկերներից էդ պահի համար ամենալավերը, էնպես էլ էստեղ` չպատճառաբանված խոշոր պլաններ ու դրանց բացակայություն, երբ ուզում ես հերոսի աչքերի մեջ նայել, լողացող-ճախրող կադրեր, երբ ամեն ինչ էնքան երկրային է ու ծանր, մոմեր-մոմեր, որ մինչև հիմա Անդրեի Եվրատեսիլի տեսահոլովակն են հիշեցնում... ու, կարծում եմ, ֆիլմի մեծագույն թերությունը` *ԼՈՒՍԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*, բացառապես հեռուստատեսային, դեռ հաճախ` վատ հեռուստատեսային լույս է. ու ախր դա է որոշում ամբողջ տեսարանի հավաստիությունը. մասնագետի աչքը որսում է, ոչ մասնագետն էլ նայում է ու պարզապես զգում, որ ինչ-որ բան ճիշտ չի տեսարանում. նայում ես, փոքր սենյակ է, չորս կողմը պատեր են, պատուհանները, ենթադրաբար, պատերի վերին հատվածում են, բայց դերասանների վրա չգիտես որտեղից էնպիսի ուժեղ ճակատային լույս է ընկած ու էնպիսի շեշտված ստվերներ է գցում պատերին, որ քեզ թվում է ֆոտո-ստուդիայում են: Կամ կլիպային կապույտ ֆոները` պալմաների տերևներով. ախր կարելի էր էսքան լուրջ աշխատանք անելուց նաև հաշվի առնել, որ պետք ա հրաժարվել էդ շտամպերից, որոնք ամեն օր տեսնում ենք սերիալներում ու կլիպերում: Որոշ ինտերիերներ կարող էին ավելի լավը լինել, հատկապես Սառայի տան տեսարանները խիստ թատերային են` բեմի խորությամբ տարածք, մեջտեղում անհասկանալի վարագույր, դաշնամուր, դաշնամուրի կողքին այգու նստարանի պես մի բանի վրա պառկած Սառա, սեղան` բոլորը մի գծի վրա, առանց խորության,  իսկ առաջին պլանում Տիգրան Ներսիսյանն է, ու ամբողջ տեսարանը ընթանում է էդ մի գծով, աջ ու ձախ չկա /որովհետև, ենթադաբար, աջ ու ձախ պատերը չկան/, Կարեն Ջանիբեկյանն էլ էդ անհասկանալի նստարան-մահճակալից Տիգրանի մոտ է վազում, աննորմալ միզանսցեն, որ նույնիսկ Կարենի կատարմամբ է տարօրինակ թվում... նույնսիկ անտառի տեսարանում, որ շատ գեղեցիկ գույներ են, հագուստներ, ամեն ինչ էդքան բնկանան է, թե ոնց են հաջողացրել տենց անբնական լույս դնել, չեմ հասկանում, ուղիղ Նազենիի դեմքին: 

Ուրախ եմ, որ կա էս ֆիլմը: Բայց հաջորդ աշխատանքն իսկապես պիտի իսկական ԿԻՆՈ լինի, որովհետև էս թիմն արդեն բավականին ջանք ու գումար է ծախսել էքսպերիմենտների վրա... այսինքն, կարծում եմ` ժամանակն է հասկանալ, թե էս թիմում ով է կինոյից գլուխ հանում, ով չէ: Կուզեի, որ նոր գլխավոր օպերատոր ու ռեժիսոր ընդգրկվեին "Խաչագողի հիշատակարանը"-ի աշխատանքներում: Ես էդ գիրքը շա~տ  եմ սիրում, հրաշալի ընտրություն է ֆիլմի համար: Ես հոնգուր-հոնգուր լացել եմ գրքի վերջին տեսարանի վրա, ինչը շատ քիչ է պատահում: Էնպես որ շատ նախանձախնդիր եմ լինելու էդ ֆիլմի հարցում: 
Սպասենք  :Smile:

----------

Amaru (27.10.2009), Askalaf (25.10.2009), Chilly (26.10.2009), Freeman (31.07.2010), Jarre (25.10.2009), Sona_Yar (25.10.2009), Աթեիստ (25.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (25.10.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վա˜յ, ի˜նչ լավ ա էս թեման տեսա. վերջապես չեմ ալարի, իմ ցնդած կարծիքը կարտահայտեմ: 

Սկսենք նրանից, որ «Սպանված աղավնի» վիպակն ինքը շատ անհաջող էր ընտրված: Դարն ապրած, ժամանակավրեպ, ռաբիզ ստեղծագործություն է: Դեռ Նար-Դոսի տարբերակը կարդալուց հետո նման կարծիք կազմեցի: 

Ասեմ, որ անիմաստ երկար էր ֆիլմը, շատ տեսարաններ անիմաստ ձգձգված էին (ես կինոթատրոնում եմ տեսել, ասում են՝ սերիալը նույնիսկ ավելի է ձգած): Գժվեցինք, երբ նույն երգը երկու անգամ ծայրից ծայր երգեցին: 

Նազենին սխալ էր ընտրված: Շատ կեղծ էր խաղում: Ավելին՝ հեչ Սառա չէր: Ինչ վերաբերում է վերջին, որը, չգիտես ինչու, շատերին ահավոր դուր է եկել, պիտի ասեմ, որ ամենաանտանելի մասն էր, իսկ էդպես հիստերիկանալ ցանկացած կին կարող է: Էդ ընթացքում շատերը լացում են, իսկ մենք անհամբեր սպասում էինք, թե երբ պիտի մեռնի, որ կինոն պրծնի:  

Դրական կողմերից. Սալոմեի կերպարը շատ դուրս եկավ, բավական մեծ աշխատանք էր թափած ֆիլմի վրա, չնայած բազմաթիվ թերությունները ծածկում են այն: Ուրիշ դրական բան չեմ գտնում:

Ու մի լուրջ բացասական կետ կա. հայկական կինոն անընդհատ պտտվում է նույն մարդկանց շուրջ, իսկ դա, իմ համեստ կարծիքով, խոչընդոտում է զարգացմանը: Կուզեի տեսնել մի ֆիլմ, որի ռեժիսորը Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը չէ, գլխավոր դերակատարուհին Նազենին չէ, կոմպոզիտորը Հայկոն չէ ու էլի ուրիշ փոփոխություններ:

----------

Amaru (27.10.2009), Ariadna (26.10.2009), Aurora (26.10.2009), Chilly (26.10.2009), Elmo (26.10.2009), Farfalla (26.10.2009), Freeman (31.07.2010), Nareco (30.11.2009), Ribelle (25.10.2009), Yevuk (25.10.2009), _Հրաչ_ (25.10.2009), Հայկօ (25.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

Դե, ես էլ իմ կինոյից բան չհասկացող կարծիքն ասեմ:
Նախ ստեղծագործության մասին, դպրոցում կարդացել, չէի հավանել, վերընթերցեցի հիմա, հավանեցի, դե, տիպական պատմություն չի, բացառիկ դեպք է, բայց լրիվ հնարավոր:
Հիմա կինոյի մասին. արել են այնքան, որքան կարողացել են, էլի ապրեն իրենք, որ մի բան արել են:
Այդքան փող ծախսելու, տարբեր քաղաքներում նկարահանումների, ժամանակի շունչը վերարտադրել փորձելու փոխարեն կարող էին մեր օրերի Երևան տեղափոխել:
Սցենարը ահավոր վատն էր, անհամոզիչ էր Սառայի` մահից առաջ Ռուբեն կանչելը, վիպակում այդպես չի, վատը տեսնելուց հետո ես ավելի լավ տարբերակը պատկերացնում եմ, թե ոնց կարելի էր անել, երևի կինոն ստեղծողներն էլ, քննադատելը հեշտ է, ես էլ իմ հեշտ անելիքն եմ անում :Smile: 
Դերասանները՝
Ջանիբեկյան- երևում էր, որ մարդը գիտի, թե կինոյում ոնց պետք է խաղալ, ինչն էլ այնքան հաջող չէր, ռեժիսորին հարցրեք, թե ինչու:
Խորեն Լևոնյան- ինձ դուր եկավ, ինչն էլ այնքան հաջող չէր, նույնը…
Նազելի- Սառայի կերպարը ինքնին սառած, անհամ աղջկա կերպար է, Նազելին համապատասխան խաղաց, բայց թույլ սցենարը, կերպարի թույլ լինելը ոչ հանճարեղ դերասանուհուն տեղ չէին թողել լավ խաղի:
Ներսիսյան, Կարապետյան- Խաղում էին դրամատիկական ներկայացման մեջ, ոչ կինոյի, բայց Կարապետյանի ձայնը մի բան արժե, ուղղակի Հրաչ Քեշիշյանը ինձ թվում է հեշտ է համաձայնում դերասանների խաղին, համարձակ ռեժիսոր է պետք, հեղինակություններ հաշվի չառնող, որ դերասանից քամի նրա ողջ պոտենցիալը,
Մի քիչ հումորը ֆիլմին չէր խանգարի, մանավանդ որ Նար-Դոսի տեքստը հումորի համար, ներողամիտ ժպիտի համար տեղ թողնում էր,
Ռեժիսորի մասին, լավ է, վատ է, մարդը իր կարողացածն անում է, ով կարող է ավելի լավ անել, թող անի, կասեք՝ հնարավորություններ, ինչու՞ Հայաստանում հնարավորություն ունեցող էլ մարդ չկա՞, մարդը ուզում է լավ կինո նկարել, ինձ թվում է, որ խիստ ռեժիսոր չի, պահանջկոտ չի, մի քիչ որ ավելի համարձակ լիներ, ավելի լավ կինոներ կնկարեր:
Ֆիլմը չհավանեցի, երկրորդ անգամ նայելու ցանկություն չունեմ, բայց ապրեն իրենք, լավ է լինելու, Մոսկվան էլ մի օրում չի կառուցվել, կինոյի ասպարեզում աշխատող բոլոր մարդկանց մաղթում եմ դեպի լավը
Հ. Գ.
Ես կինոգետ չեմ, գրել եմ այն, ինչ հասկացել եմ, եթե սխալ եմ հասկացել, ներող եղեք, ուղղակի այստեղ գրած չկար, որ միայն մասնագիտական կարծիքներ են թույլատրվում, ես էլ ինձ լավ զգալով ասացի՝ կարող է մեկին էլ իմ կարծիքը հետաքրքրի :Smile:

----------


## Angelochek Pushisti

Երեկ  դիտեցի  Սպանված աղավնին  DVD տարբերակով.   լավ  ֆիլմ էր,  տպավորություններս լավ են. հաջողված ֆիլմ էր,  բայց որոշ թերություններ կային. որոշ դերասաններ լավ չէին խաղում Նելլի Խերանյանը`Սառայի մոր դերում, մեկ էլ Տիգրան Ներսիսյանը Գարեգինի դերում; Լավ  էին խաղում Նազենին և Արթուր Կարապետյանը  Միքայել  Մարգարյանի դերում:   

Հ.Գ Հա~ա մոռացա ասեի  շատ դուրս եկավ երաժշտությունը  :Smile:

----------


## Աշխեն

Ֆիլմը շուտ եմ նայել կինոթատրոնով, բայց այսքան կարծիք կարդալուց հետո նոր որոշեցի իմն էլ ավելացնել… Իսկապես մեծ աշխատանք էր տարված և ֆիլմը ուղղակի անթույլատրելի է համարել վատը, հատկապես որ մեր կինոմատոգրաֆիայի առաջին քայլերն են… Դերասանական խաղը հիմնականում հավանել եմ, հատկապես շատ տպավորված եմ Խորեն Լևոնյանի խաղով, ապրի ինքը ֆիլմից ֆիլմ ավելի տպավորիչ է դառնում, Նազենին վատ չէր, բայց դե լավն էլ չէր էլի,համաձայն եմ թարմ դեմքեր փնտրելու մտքի հետ և ցավոք, իմ կարծիքով, շատ վատ էր խաղում Նելլի Խերանյանը, ինքը ընդհանրապես ֆիլմերի համար չէ, միայն թատրոն…Չեմ կարող չնշել Միքայելի դերակատար Արթուր Կարապետյանի խաղը, հիասքանչ էր :Hands Up:  Բա ձայնը... :Love: 
 Ինչպես միշտ փայլուն էր Հայկոն իր երաժշտությամբ… :Love: 
Հա մեկ էլ հանգիստ թողեք էլի խեղճ Հրաչ Քեշիշյանին, մարդը նորմալ աշխատանքա տարել :Think:

----------


## Dayana

Կամ իմ ճաշակն ա ընկած, կամ էլ չգիտեմ...
Ֆիլմից միայն 15 րոպե եմ նայել հեռուստացույցով, Նազենին չափազանց ժամանակակից արտաքին ուներ իր դերի համար, հետո էլ հեչ միամիտ սիրահար աղջնակի դերում չէր: Խարիկը ուղղակի ապշեցրեց ու կարծում եմ պապը գերեզմանում 7 անգամ պտտվեց: Երևի իրա մեծամտությունն  ա իրեն էդքան խանգարում, որովհտեև ուղղակի դերասանական խաղ չտեսա: Ոչինչ չեմ կարող ասել ռեժիսորի ու մնացյալի մասին, միայն կասեմ, որ էդ 15 րոպեում ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի, որ Տիգրան Ներսիսյանը ոչ միայն Բաբկեն Ներսիսյանի տղան է, այլև տաղանդավոր դերասան: 

Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին նեղացրեց կարծիքս, նախապես ներողություն եմ խնդրում, ուղղակի իսկապես 15 րոպեից ավել չկարողացա նայել:

----------

Chilly (26.10.2009), cold skin (26.10.2009), Farfalla (26.10.2009), Freddie (30.10.2009), Freeman (31.07.2010), murmushka (26.10.2009), Նարե (27.10.2009)

----------


## Թիթիզ

Ճիչտն  ասած  ինչ որ  պահեր  կայն որ  չեր  ստացվել , բայց  ընդհանուր  առմամբ, ինձ  դուր եկավ: Ինչքա  ել նկարագրված  էր  Սառաի սառը վերաբերմունքը  գրքում , էկրանում  այն ոչ  թե  սառն եր  ալյ ագրեսիվ էր, կամ  չեմ  կարող  բացատրել  ինչը էն  չեր : իսկ  վերջաբանը  ինձ դուր եկավ, 
Կամաց -կամաց, քայլ -առ  քայլ  ավելի  լավացնում են , Գուցե  մի օր գա արդեն ավելի  լավ կինոներ  ունենանք նկարահանված:

----------


## Sunny Stream

> Իսկապես մեծ աշխատանք էր տարված և ֆիլմը ուղղակի անթույլատրելի է համարել վատը, *հատկապես որ մեր կինոմատոգրաֆիայի առաջին քայլերն են…*


հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ուզում ասել, բայց էս ձևակերպան հետ հեչ համամիտ չեմ. մեր կինեմատոգրաֆիան շատ ուժեղ ավանդույթներ ունի, ու եթե մարդիկ իսկապես փորձեն դրանք կրելով ստեղծել նորը` մենք կտեսնենք իսկական ԿԻՆՈ. Սպանված աղավնին ֆիլմ է, բայց *կինո* չէ  :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

Այսօր, առաջին անգամ լսեցի այդ ֆիլմի "SoundTrack" - ը
Լիլիթ Հովհանիսյանն է կատարում, ու շատ լավ երաժշտություն է... դուրս եկավ շատ:
դրա խաթր` ճարեցի ֆիլմը, ու վաղը հաստատ կնայեմ:  :Yes:

----------


## Վիշապ

Կիսեմ կինոթատրոնում ստացած տպավորություններս այս ֆիլմից: Ուրեմն առաջին երկու ժամը անհամբեր սպասում եմ որևէ հետաքրքիր դրվագի, ամենաքիչը գոնե մտքերի, իսկ ֆիլմի վերջին կես ժամը անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ, թե երբ է աղավնին ՍԱՏԿԵԼՈՒ, որ ֆիլմը պրծնի ու ես դուրս գամ: ԻՀԿ էժանագին լացակումած շոու էր...

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.12.2009), Freeman (31.07.2010), Nareco (30.11.2009), Երվանդ (11.12.2009)

----------


## Samira

Թեպետ կինոգետ չեմ, ոչ էլ կինոքննադատ ու դերասան, բայց առնչվել ու առնչվում եմ կինոյի աշխարհի հետ: 
"Սպանված աղավնին" ավելի ճիշտ է կարդալ, քան նայել ֆիլմը Նազենիի դերակատարությամբ: Ախր ընդհանրապես նրան չպետք էր տալ Սառայի դերը: 
Կարդացի Վիշապի գրածը, դուրս եկավ վերջին պահը. իսկապես, ես նույնպես սպասում էի, թե ֆիլմը երբ է ավարտվելու, որ վերկենամ, գնամ: 
Շատ էր ձգած ֆիլմը. դեռ դպրոցական տարիներին եմ կարդացել Նար-Դոսի "Սպանված աղավնին" ու բավականին լավ հիշում եմ պատմվածքում նկարագրած ամեն մի պահը, ամեն մի շարժումը:
Ինչպես նաև ինձ դուր չեկավ այն, որ փոփոխություն էին մտցրել ֆիլմի վերջում՝ ի համեմատություն պատմվածքի:
Իսկ Հայկոյի երաժշտությունը Լիլիթ Հովհաննիսյանի կատարմամբ ուղղակի հիասքանչ էր և համապատասխանում է սցենարին:
Կարծիքս արտահայտելու համար ներողություն չեմ խնդրի, սակայն ուրախ եմ, որ նման նախաձեռնություններ կան, որոնք օրեցօր կատարելագործվում են: 
Քննադատությունը բերում է հաջողությունների…

----------


## Lady SDF

> Իսկ Հայկոյի երաժշտությունը Լիլիթ Հովհաննիսյանի կատարմամբ ուղղակի հիասքանչ էր և համապատասխանում է սցենարին:


Ես էդպես էլ Լիլիթի կատարմամբ երգ չլսեցի. ոչ ֆիլմի ընթացքում, ոչ էլ վերջում: Ֆիլմի մեջ կա՞ այդ երգը ընհանրապես:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Ես էդպես էլ Լիլիթի կատարմամբ երգ չլսեցի. ոչ ֆիլմի ընթացքում, ոչ էլ վերջում: Ֆիլմի մեջ կա՞ այդ երգը ընհանրապես:


Ֆիլմի մեջ երգը կա, ուղղակի Լիլիթը իր հուՅզիչ ձայնային երանգներով ձայնակցում ա երաժշտությանը: Ուզում էի ասեի այդքան էլ երգի նման չի  :Smile:

----------

Empty`Tears (29.05.2010)

----------


## Lady SDF

Լավ ինձ կհամոզեմ  :Sad:  և ֆիլմը 2րդ անգամ կդիտեմ, որ լսեմ այդ կատարումը:

----------

